# I don't care if rain is in the forecast.



## alleyyooper (Jun 28, 2018)

Waterford Mi elk's club car show. Ok there were not the 100 cars there Saturday that were there last year.
But the Buick really looked good even though we drove thru a rain shower on the way. We were also the first ones to register so were awarded a pair of T shirts for that. Drivers number raffle was drawn and recived a digital VOM meter, 32 piece screw driver set and a multi tool key chain.









These others also Recived top 10' awards. Some left before I got pictures.

The only pick up a 62 Ford all stock and driven daily in the summer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 28, 2018)

Best in show a 37 highly modified 37 Ford coupe. Money well spent.


























 Al


----------

